# Killbuck Creek Info



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Can anyone out there help me here, A friend has property on this creek and asked me about the fishing in it, He doesnt fish and its not in my neck of the woods. Its near Wooster.
Can anyone tell me what types of fish, access in the area or any good patterns to try, would appreciate it.

Thanks, 
Salmonid


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Check this document out for fish distribution and water quality in Killbuck creek: http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/documents/kbuck93t.pdf

Probably more information than you need, but a good indication of what is where.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

The Killbuck Creek has some OK fishing in it. Theres cats, carp, pike, a little of everything. I live about 3 miles from the creek........... Rich


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

It pretty much depends on what stretch of the creek you're talking about.The upper stretch of the stream near Lodi holds some nice smallmouth and rock bass.Downstream the current slows way down,below Rt.30 (near Wooster).From here downstream to below the town of Killbuck,the primary species are catfish(channels,bullheads and a small number of flatheads),carp,suckers,northern pike(in a few locations-mainly near feeder streams and in a few backwater areas)and there's a few largemouth bass and a few sunfish.The lower reaches from where it empties into the Walhonding River near Warsaw upstream to the little town of Blissfield,contains pretty much the same species as the middle reaches with quite a few more pike,and from late fall through early spring,it's pretty decent for saugeye's,especially from behind the high school in Warsaw(River View High)down to the confluence with the Walhonding.A real hotspot for both pike and saugeye is from where the two streams meet,upstream on the Walhonding to the six-mile dam(Whispering Falls)Nov.-March.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

What area up by Lodi River Walker ? Is that the creek up by Macks food center ? Thanks.... Rich


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Would I be able to coax one of you fella's into meeting up with me on some Sunday when the river finally goes down and try for some pike? 
Wade Fishing or canoe?


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Rich
Take Rt.83 north from Wooster,and just before you come into Burbank,turn left onto Britton Rd. and you'll cross it in about one mile.Another good stretch up that way,turn left onto Britton as before,and then make a right onto Gearhart Rd.When you come to the bridge,wade upstream,you'll go right into Burbank,but there's still some smallies in there.
With all this damn rain,all them bass up there might be washed down to your area by now lol! If you want me to give you a couple of excellent smallmouth streams(far better than Killbuck)drop me a PM,and I'll list you a couple.I'll guarantee you I've probably been on nearly every creek in Ohio at one time or another.You ever hit Apple Creek down off of Ely Rd.? I've fished Apple from the town of Apple Creek all the way through downtown Wooster to where it flows into the Killbuck by the water treatment plant.There's some hog smallies in that creek!


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Newbreed
When the time is right,I'll take you up on your offer.It would be pretty hard to get into any pike along there this time of year.Pretty much it's a late winter/early spring fishery.I hear of guys catching them in summer,but I've never had much luck this time of year on the pike.If you want to try anyway,you should give the dam at Whispering Falls a look.They do catch a few pike in there in the summer along with an occasional saugeye or smallmouth.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks River Walker. I know that area off Britton and Gearhart Rd. I used to live in West Salem and worked in Lodi for 10 or so years. I heard some YA'S and No's about that area behind the water plant in Wooster for smallies. I fished that spot this spring for pike but no fishes. Well thanks again for giving me some areas close to home....... Rich


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

you can wade killbuck creek? Someone said it is too deep. Are there any riffles/rapids up near Lodi?


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes,there are riffle and pool areas up that way.It's generally not the clearest water you'll find,but it's wadable.It doesn't start to get too deep to wade until it gets a few miles south of Burbank.Another option in that area is the upper reaches of the Black River,it usually runs pretty clear,and has a good pool/riffle makeup to it.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

riverwalker,

thanks for the info. If you are ever up dcleveland area and need any access/info on area rivers let me know. I've tried to fish every mile of stream that we have up in NE ohio. now its time to expand horizons. black river. been meaning to check it out

pole


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hehe somehow I missed this post. I thought I'd mention that you can catch bowfin in killbuck creek too, though I dont hear of many people fishing strictly for them. I like them myself, a good fight and when u bring them in they sure let u know they wanna go back. I switched to steel leaders just because I've lost a few that I think wouldve been near record size. Well anyway, I've never fished killbuck near burbank, though I've hunted some private land over there and from what I recall it was right in the killbuck valley. I'd like to get out and buy some waders today and go check it out. Does anyone have any recommendations for what type/price to pay for waders. I've never used them before but since a boat is not in my budget this year I thought I'd get the next best thing. thanks and good fishin


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

Well I went out to Nova after the fishing trip to Chippewa creek this afternoon. I stopped by the areas mentioned on Britton Road and Gearhart. It looks like a good area of killbuck to fish but I didn't really see anywhere to park on Britton and it appears that Gearhart dead-ends before it reaches the river. I would appreciate some more info on this area if u can help riverwalker. BTW I knew someone with the last name of painter that lives north of this spot and has some beautiful land along the killbuck. Anyway, the gf and I went to Nova to visit her aunt. They own a good piece of land and I brought the rifle along to patrol a hayfield for groundhogs. Turns out it was being baled today so I walked through the fencerow into the adjacent beanfield to see a momma and her fawn still with spots. Me the idiot with no camera got out my coyote teaser call and played around with it (it sounds like a squirrel). Those deer couldnt figure it out, they watched me for about ten minutes then slipped back into the woods. So I walked to the corner and sat for awhile calling for coyote since groundhogs were out of the question. No luck so I move on to the other corner of the field, and there the fawn stands in a tractor path, about 15 feet away. The little fella just flicked its tail at me and actually took a couple steps toward me before turning to find its momma. So anyhow, a decent trip even if I didnt get any real hunting in. Sorry so off-topic


----------



## python778 (Dec 10, 2004)

Me and several of my friends fish killbuck year round except when its iced over or just too cold lol. We have caught every thing mentioned in this post around the wooster area except flatheads and saugeyes. This year (july 04) i caught a fish ohio northern pike at 34inches on dead cut shad while catfishing. I have recently heard of waleyes being caught in the overton area though im not sure if its in the creek or not cause there are a few pay lakes in that area. Anyone can email me about dif spots to fish killbuck around the wooster area have fished it for about 8 years and know several deceint spots.
[email protected]


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

You have to get down into the lower reaches of the stream to find the saugeye's.The area around Warsaw behind the high school (River View),down to where it runs into the Walhonding River,is the best stretch for them.That's also a very good area to pick up bass.I don't know anything about flatheads though,but I'm sure they're in there,they get them in the Walhonding,so I would imagine a few find their way upstream to the Killbuck.


----------

